# You have 250K...where would you move to in the world?



## popeyenat (Apr 11, 2009)

Gimme 5 of your choices of where you would move given 250K anywhere in the world.

Must be close to the ocean/water.

Thanks Nat


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

250K won't get too much in many areas. I'd choose Mexico, but you can't buy on the shore directly. The southern tip of Nova Scotia would be my second choice, but the money wouldn't stretch anywhere bear as much. Don't know about prices in Australia, but that would be a third one that I think you could try, just don't expect to be in the city. Maybe Rio De Janeiro. Don;t know of another place on the shore that I would want to be with only 250K.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

My memory of the Aussie visa rules is 250K wouldn't get you into the country. Same thing with western Europe.


----------



## Caesar (Feb 8, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta, Veracruz, Costa Rica, Cuba, & Brazil would be some of the locations I would consider.


----------



## Vivcox (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the perfect place Normandy France 7 miles from the beautiful beaches and under 250k, my house as I need to move back to the UK.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

Definitely US, probably Santa Barbara or any other city on the western coast.


----------

